
Tile Risers - multiplayer 2048 - et1337
http://tilerisers.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
======
et1337
This was a contest entry for Ludum Dare 34. Made with Three.js and Node.
Source here: [https://github.com/etodd/ld34](https://github.com/etodd/ld34)

